# 3sixty.2/DQXS: clean enough for home use?



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

I've been looking at a variety of different pro audio processors for my summer system refresh, but it always seems to come down to costing a whole lot of money and/or requiring new amplification. So, remembering that "back in the day" I used an AudioControl 24XS as an active mid/tweet crossover in a home system running off of a 12V wall wart, I thought about car processors.

The 3sixty.2 sounds cool because I could hide it from the get-go and set it up over bluetooth with my Palm Centro. Correct me if I'm wrong, but with the 3sixty.2 I'd have to run y-cables from each of my Denon 4306's preouts to get the six channels I need; I can't just assign mulitple outputs to one input.

The DQXS is another possibility. It seems like it's less flexible, and I'd have to run wires long enough to move the thing and futz with it. (Not planning on buying a DDC.) But AudioControl, to my mind, has a more solid rep than RF when it comes to signal processing gear. 

I'm sure there are other possibilities as well, but I've not been following the market. If someone knows of one that will allow me to biamp L/C/R speakers with flexible Fc/slope and maybe at least some EQ function (don't need much, given the receiver's Audyssey MultEQ XT) and costs not too much, I'm all ears.

But here's the rub: I'll be using the processor with fairly efficient speakers (from ~150Hz up, 12" Tannoy Dual Concentrics that are ~94dB/w/m efficient) and I'd hate to buy something only to learn that it's too noisy for my application. Does anyone with experience with these two, or another similar, unit think that it would be suitable for a top-one-tenth-of-one-percentile multichannel home audio system?


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

I tried my AudioControl DQX in my home in several configurations and could never fully eliminate the noise it had. You may be able to pick up a Rane Rpm26 for a similar price on ebay if you shop around. You should be able to download the Rane software on their website to play around with to see if it suits your needs.
http://www.rane.com/


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Using the Rane piece would require buying multiple new pro amps (or an overpriced multichannel commercial unit with XLR ins, though, as opposed to using a single multichannel amp I already have. (I want as few electronics boxes in my room as possible.) In addition, it appears I'd have to buy two, as it only has two inputs. (I need L/C/R.) If I have to buy multiple amps anyway, it seems the most efficient solution would be to just get three Crown XTi1000's and use their very nice onboard DSP for all of my signal processing needs...

What about the 3sixty.2? I've been playing with the software on my Centro and it appears as simple as this sort of thing can be. I'd like EQ down to 20Hz for the main channels, but that's the only flaw I can see if it's not noisy.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

I've gone from unbalanced to balanced to unbalanced fron my receiver to processor to my Adcom Gfa-555 with no problems. I see no reason why you would have to buy new amps with balanced inputs. 

I missed the part about the center channel so you would need two of the Rane processors which may be harder to find for a similar price to the others mentioned although I managed to pick up a pair of the older Rpm26's for ~$325 on ebay.

Have you looked into the PPI Dcx-730 as well?


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

ca90ss said:


> I've gone from unbalanced to balanced to unbalanced fron my receiver to processor to my Adcom Gfa-555 with no problems. I see no reason why you would have to buy new amps with balanced inputs.
> 
> I missed the part about the center channel so you would need two of the Rane processors which may be harder to find for a similar price to the others mentioned although I managed to pick up a pair of the older Rpm26's for ~$325 on ebay.
> 
> Have you looked into the PPI Dcx-730 as well?


i have the same adcom amp running my studio 100's, i love adcom stuff


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If you wanted a pro processor and don't need digital inputs, I have a Shure Electronics P4800 that I would let go cheap. Probably would have to get a couple of the euroblock connectors from Digikey though.

www.shure.com/ProAudio/Products/MixersAndDSP/us_pro_P4800_content


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

ca90ss said:


> Have you looked into the PPI Dcx-730 as well?


No. I would rather go without music forever than put one penny (or for that matter even give the appearance of doing so) in the filthy coffers of that fascist bigot (and former car thief) Darrell Issa.



thehatedguy said:


> If you wanted a pro processor and don't need digital inputs, I have a Shure Electronics P4800 that I would let go cheap. Probably would have to get a couple of the euroblock connectors from Digikey though.


Looks interesting, but that also sounds like more work than I'd like to do, cutting 9 or 12 RCA cables and threading them through Euroblock connectors. Yeah, I'm lazy. Also, it seems that Shure's software only works on lowly not-a-macs. While the 3sixty.2 software may not work on a proper Mac, it does run on my phone.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I understand about the RCAs...I bought some nice Cardas cables for the car to use with the MS-8, but it's not out and I'm putting the Rane RPM88 back in the car, and I can't bring myself to cut these cables up to use with the euroblock connectors.


----------

